# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  طلب مساعدة

## هادية نور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته طبتم وطاب ممشاكم وتبوأتم من الجنة مقاعدا إنشاء الله 
أنا طالبة دراسات عليا تخصص عقيدة ومقارنة الأديان أطلب مساعدتكم في إقتراح مواضيع رسائل تصلح للبحث فيها في مرحلة الدكتوراه  علما أن رسالتي في مرحلة ليسانس كانت بعنوان  أساليب ووسائل التنصير المعاصرة الجزائر نموذجا ،أما رسالة الماجستير فكانت بعنوان العقل في المسيحية والإسلام دراسة تحليلية نقدية مقارنة 
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عني كل خير 
أختكم هادية

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

أختي في الله، السلام عليكم و رحمة الله.
في رأيي أن الجزائر الآن تتعرض لهجوم على عقيدتها السنية الصحيحة على منهاج السلف الصالح من الصحابة و التابعين، و ذلك من عدوين إثنين: 
أولآ: الأشاعرة الصوفيين، و هذا واضح و لا يخفى على طلبة العلم.
ثانيا: (و هو الأخطر) خطر المد التشيعي الرافضي الذي يستغل جهل الناس بعقيدته السنية لينشر شبهه في قلوبهم عبر وسائل كثيره مثل الانترنت أو القنوات الملعونة في النايل سات و غيره.

و في وجهة نظري ان موضوع فتنة التشيع هو الأهم و الأخطر لأنه موضوع الساعة و هو أشد خطرا من التصوف الذي يقوده بعض الأشاعرة في الجزائر

و الله أعلم.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه عناوين مقترحة لك أختي ولكل طالب علم يبحث عن موضوع ليسجله، كتبته وجمعته من بعض الأساتذة وبعض طلبة العلم أهديه أعضاء وزوار المجلس المبارك ان شاء الله، لكن قبل ذلك هناك تنبيهات لابد منها:
تنبيهات:
أولا : أن كثيرا من هذه الموضوعات سبق أن سجل في رسائل علمية سابقة، فلابد  أن تبحثي عن الموضوع هل سجل أم لا ؟ لأن من العناوين ما قد سجلت والبعض  الآخر حصل فيه وهم ،على كل حال اجتهدي رأيك واستعيني بالله. ويمكنك الاطلاع  على أدلة الرسائل المتخصصة في العلم الذي تدرسينه في كثير  من الكليات التي تعقد برامج الماجستير والدكتوراه وفي كثير من مكتبات  الجامعات والمكتبات العامة وفي المراكز التي تهتم بالمعلومات والبحوث  والمخطوطات مباشرة أو عن طريق الانترنيت.
ثانيا : بعض هذه الموضوعات درست أجزاء منها ، وبعضها الآخر مكرر ، مما يجعلنا نقول وبكل حرقة ( يا فرحة ما تمت ).
 ثالثا : من وجهة  نظري أن كثيرا من الموضوعات التي سبق أن كتب فيها تحتاج  إلى إعادة كتابة إما لتناولها الموضوعات العامة ك ( الرافضة ، الخوارج ،  توحيد الربوبية ...، *والأولى التركيز على الجزيئات فهو أقوى في البحوث* *)* ، أو لأمور استجدت تستوجب طرح الموضوع مرة أخرى ، أو  ضعف الكتابة السابقة فيها .
 رابعا : أوصي كل من يريد تقديم موضوعا أن يكون مقتنعا به تمام القناعة وأن  يعمل فيه بجد ،فكم أفسدت من موضوعات أصبحت بعد ذلك حبيسة الأدراج لعدم  قناعة أصحابها بها
خامسا: اختيار الموضوع في الأكثر متروك للباحث ولعلميته وقراءته حول موضوعات تخصصه مع استشارته للمتخصصين في مجال علمه. أما وضع الخطة بعد الاختيار لموضوع البحث فهذا يطول الكلام حوله ويلزم طالب  الدراسات العليا أن يكون مطلعا على الكتب المتخصصة في البحث ومناهجه ، فهي  تهتم بالدراسة النظرية . ويعضد ذلك ويقويه التطبيق لما درسه ويمهر بعد  التدريب على البحث ويكون باستطاعته بعد ذلك وضع خطة بحثه ومباشرة كتابة  بحثه بعد جمع مادته العلمية الخاصة به.

مشروع ربط الجوانب العقدية بالقصص القرآني والنبوي. 
1- توحيد الربوبية والألوهية في قصة [............ ] يحدد الباحث ما يراه مناسبا
2- الأسماء والصفات في قصة [............ ] 
3- التوجيه القرآني لقضايا الإيمان بالبعث والجزاء في قصة [............ ] 
4- أثر القصص القرآني في غرس العقيدة 
5- قضايا الإيمان والكفر في القصص القرآني
6- الانحرافات التفسيرية في الجوانب العقدية في قصة [.............]
7- الرد على .............. في تفسيراتهم الباطلة في قصة [.............]
وهكذا ............
ويمكن الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع في (قسم التفسير ، والعقيدة )

عناوين الرسائل العلمية المقترحة:
- جهود علماء الجزائر في نشر عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة.( أو اختيار عالم من علماء الجزائر قديما أو حديثا: ابن باديس، المغيلي، الميلي، الابراهيمي، الورتلاني، الشريف التلمساني، أحمد سحنون، عبد اللطيف سلطاني، أحمد حماني، الونشريسي صاحب المعيار...وغيرهم كثير.)
- تاريخ الصراع بين الكاثوليكية والبروتستانتية في الجزائر
- اليسوعية في الجزائر تاريخها وأهدافها
- الماسونية في الجزائر وعلاقتها باليسوعية
- علاقة العبيديين بفرسان الهيكل
- النظام العالمي الجديد وانعكاسه على الحياة في الجزائر
- البعد الديني للعولمة، الجزائر أنموذجا
- ارتباط الفاتيكان بالقدس بين الماضي والحاضر
- منهج الفخر الرازي وتأثيره في عقيدة علماء الجزائر
- مناهج المفسرين الجزائريين في تقرير العقيدة
- أثر الاتجاه العقدي على المفسرين الجزائريين للقرآن الكريم  -دراسة نظرية تطبيقية –
- الموارد العلمية لابن باديس رحمه الله في تقرير عقيدة السلف والرد على المخالفين
- عقيدة الونشريسي المالكي – رحمه الله -
- عقيدة الشيخ عبد الرحمن الثعالبي – رحمه الله –
- ابن أبي زيد القيرواني – رحمه الله – ومنهجه في الاعتقاد
- النبوة والرسالة عند المستشرقين
- فتاوى ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في مسائل العقيدة     
- التحسين والتقبيح عن العقلانيين 
- موقف المستشرقين من الشريعة والعقيدة.
- موقف المستشرقين من الحكم و الحاكمية لغير الله .
- موقف المستشرقين من مقام النبوة والرسالة.
- الحج والعقيدة عند أهل الإسلام والديانات الأخرى
- الحج والعقيدة عند أهل السنة والفرق المخالفة
- الكتب المصنفة في علامات الساعة عرض وتقويم
- منهج أهل السنة في دراسة النصوص والاستدلال بها
-                   مناهج المستشرقين في كتاباتهم عن فريضة الحج في الإسلام
- عقيدة العز بن عبدالسلام.
- موقف الأصفهاني صاحب الأغاني من آل البيت رضي الله عنهم.
- موقف طه حسين من الصحابة الكرام رضي الله عنهم.
- المؤلفات المعاصرة عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم من عام 1400-إلى عام1430هـ -عرض وتقويم-
- البراجماتية الذرائعية ونشر مذهبها في العالم العربي والإسلامي.الجحز  ئر أنموذجا
- جهود الحركات الاسلامية في نشر الإسلام وتصحيح العقيدة-عرض ودراسة-
- الضوابط الوقائية للمجتمع المسلم من الإنحراف والإلحاد -دراسة تأصلية-         
 - آثار السلف العقدية من خلال كتب التراجم والطبقات
- آثار أئمة السلف العقدية عن الفرق الإسلامية ورجالها
- آثار الحسن البصري في العقيدة
- آثار الشبهات والشهوات في الفرق الإسلامية
- أثر أهل الكتاب والديانات القديمة في الفرق الإسلامية
- أثر المجوس في ا لرافضة
- أثر مشاهدة أفلام الكرتون على عقيدة أطفال المسلمين.الجزائ   أنموذجا
- آراء الفرق الإسلامية في كتب التاريخ الإسلامي (الطبري، والكامل في التاريخ،والمنتظ  م،والبداية والنهاية)
- آراء الفرق الإسلامية من خلال كتاب تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي
- آراء الفرق الإسلامية من خلال كتاب تاريخ بغداد أو تاريخ دمشق
- أشراط الساعة عند اليهود والنصارى
- أصول الدين عند ابن رشد (الحفيد)-عرض وتقويم-
- ابن الفارض، عقيدته وموقف العلماء منه
- ابن رشد وموقفه من الإلهيات
- ابن عربي عقيدته وموقف العلماء منه
- تحريف المتأخرين عقيدة الامام مالك رحمه الله
- الآثار العقدية الواردة عن الخلفاء الراشدين
- الآثار الواردة عن السلف في أهل الأهواء والبدع في تفسير الطبري
- الآثار الواردة عن السلف في الصحابة من خلال تفسير الطبري
- الإثبات في باب الصفات عند المغاربة بين أهل السنة والمشبهة والمعطلة
- الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعات والإسرائيليات وأثرها على العقيدة
- الإرهاب حقيقته وموقف المسلم منه
- الأساطير والحكم والأمثال السائرة بين الناس في ميزان العقيدة الإسلامية
- الأسماء والأحكام عند شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية
- الأصولية الإسلامية في كتابات المستشرقين
- الألفاظ التي حكم عليها أئمة المالكية بالكفر
- الألفاظ والمصطلحات المتعلقة بالإيمان ومسائله عند المالكية
- الأمثال المضروبة في القرآن والسنة على مسائل العقيدة-جمعاً ودراسة-
- الإنسان في نظر الشرائع والأديان ،والمذاهب.
- الاضطراب والاختلاف في مقالات أهل الأهواء والبدع، موارده، ومظاهره، وآثاره.
- الانحراف العقدي في القصص الأدبي
- البروتستانت وعلاقتهم بالديانة اليهودية
- الترجمة وأثرها في العقيدة الإسلامية
- التعظيم في ضوء العقيدة 
- التقاسيم والأنواع في العقيدة عند علماء جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين
- الحال العقدية في العالم الإسلامي من خلال كتب الرحلات
- الحلاج وموقف علماء المسلمين منه
- الخليفتان أبو بكر وعمر وموقف الرافضة منهما
- الدروس العقدية المستفادة من المعارك الإسلامية الفاصلة
- الروابط الدينية بين النصارى واليهود.لجزائر أنموذجا 
- العصبية في ضوء العقيدة الإسلامية
- العقل بين أهل السنة والمخالفين لهم
- العولمة الغربية وموقفها من الدين
- القواعد والأصول والتقسيمات العقدية،التي نصَّ عليها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في كتبه.
- الكنائس والمعابد في بلاد الإسلام –عرض ودراسة-
- المباحث العقدية في السيرة النبوية-جمعاً ودراسة-
- المباحث العقدية في تفسير ابن كثير
- المباحث العقدية في تفسير فتح القدير للشوكاني
- المباحث العقدية في قصص الأنبياء من القرآن والسنة النبوية الصحيحة-جمعاً ودراسة-
- المخالفات العقدية في كتب التراث الشعبي.التراث الشعبي الجزائري أنموذجا
- المختصرات في علم العقيدة (نشأتها ،وأسبابها،ومناه  ج العلماء فيها،والمؤلفات فيها)
- المدائح النبوية بين أهل السنة وأهل البدع
- المذاهب والتيارات الغربية في ميزان العقيدة الإسلامية
- المسائل التي كفَّر بها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قائلها ومعتقدها
- المسائل العقدية الواردة في المعاجم اللغوية
- المسائل العقدية من كتاب مختلف الحديث لابن قتيبة
- المنظومات في العقيدة-نشأتها،وأسبابها  ،ومناهجها،والمؤ  لفات فيها
- المنهج النقدي عند علماء جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين
- النبوءات عند أهل الكتاب وموقف المسلم منها
- الطرق الصوفية في الجزائر في ميزان العقيدة الإسلامية
- الهجر في ضوء العقيدة الإسلامية
- الوثنية (في الماضي والحاضر)
- بدع الصوفية (القولية والفعلية)في ميزان الكتاب والسنة
- تدوين علم الفرق والمقالات، مناهجه ومصنفاته
- تدوين علم المذاهب المعاصرة، مناهجه ومصنفاته
- تفسير اللغويين لأسماء الله وصفاته في المعاجم اللغوية-جمع ودراسة -
- تنزيه الله تعالى عند أهل الأهواء والبدع
- توحيد الأسماء والصفات بين أهل السنة وخصومهم
- توحيد الألوهية بين السلف ومخالفيهم من الفرق
- جهود أمراء المسلمين في الدفاع عن العقيدة
- جهود أهل السنة في نشر عقيدتهم عبر شبكة الإنترنت (عرض ودراسة)
- جهود العلماء في الدفاع عن الصحابة (رضي الله عنهم)
- جهود العلماء في الدفاع عن الكتاب والسنة
- جهود العلماء في الرد على اليهود والنصارى
- جهود العلماء في العناية بكلمة التوحيد : لا إله إلا الله 
- جولد تسهير ومفترياته على الإسلام
- خصائص أهل السنة والجماعة
- دعاوى المناوئين لأهل السنة-عرض ونقض
- زنادقة في ميزان العقيدة الإٍسلامية (أبو العلاء المعري،الرواندي  ،أبو حيان التوحيدي...)
- شرح كتاب الملاحم والفتن من صحيح البخاري
- شطحات غلاة الصوفية وحكم الإسلام فيها
- صلة الاستعمار الفرنسي بالتيارات الفكرية الهدامة في الجزائر
- ضرب الأمثال في العقيدة عند شيخ الإٍسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم-جمعا ودراسة-
- عبادة الأوثان ،والأصنام (تاريخها،وحكمها  والمصنفات فيها.
- عبدة الشيطان (عرض ونقد)
- عقائد أهل الكتاب،والديانا  ت القديمة من خلال كتب التاريخ الإسلامي
- عقيدة مقاتل بن سليمان (عرض ودراسة)
- علم الغيب في عقيدة غلاة الصوفية
- علم المذاهب المعاصرة ،أهميته،وضوابطه  ،ومجالاته،ومناه  جه
- فكر الخروج عن طاعة ولي الأمر،(دراسة استقرائية عقدية تاريخية)
- قضية الخلق في القرآن والسنة واستلزامها لتوحيد الألوهية
- قلب الأدلة والحقائق في دراسات المستشرقين للإسلام
- قواعد في الرد على الرافضة من خلال كتاب : (منهاج السنة) لابن تيمية 
- قواعد في المناظرة في ضوء العقيدة الإسلامية
- كتابات المنصفين من الغرب عن الإسلام وأهله –عرض وتقويم-
- كتابات من أسلم عن الإسلام وأهله –عرض وتقويم-
- كتابات نصارى العرب عن الإسلام وأهله-عرض ونقض.
- ما حكاه علماء السلف من الإجماع في مسائل العقيدة
- محنة القول بخلق القرآن في المغرب الاسلامي
- مقارنة بين دعوة الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وبين دعوة الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس
- مناهج أهل الأهواء والبدع في تفسير القرآن الكريم
- مناهج العلماء الذين ألَّفوا في الملاحم والفتن
- مناهج المؤلفين المعاصرين في دراسة مذاهب أهل الأهواء والبدع -عرض ودراسة-
- منهج علماء الجزائر في تدوين علم العقيدة
- منهج أبو إسماعيل الهروي الأنصاري في العقيدة
- منهج أبو الوفاء ابن عقيل في تقرير العقيدة
- منهج أبي شامة المقدسي في العقيدة
- منهج ابن أبي يعلى في العقيدة
- منهج القرآن الكريم في الترغيب والترهيب
- منهج شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في دراسة الفرق الإسلامية
- منهج علماء السلف في الرد على المخالفين
- موقف علماء الجزائر من المذاهب الكلامية
- موقف أئمة السلف من الفرق الإسلامية ( رجالها،ومعتقدات  ها)
- وقف الطرق الصوفية من الاستدلال بالكتاب والسنة 
- موقف المستشرقين من الأصولية الإسلامية من خلال دائرة المعارف الإسلامية 
- موقف المستشرقين من أهل الديانات (النصرانية،والي  ودية(
- موقف المستشرقين من الزنادقة(الجعد،  الجهم،الحلاج...) من خلال دائرة المعارف الإسلامية
- موقف المستشرقين من الشعوب الإسلامية 
- موقف المستشرقين من المذاهب والفرق المعاصرة الشيخية،البهائي  ة،البابية،التيج  انية، القاديانية( 
- موقف علماء الجزائر من الاتحادية
- موقف علماء الإسلام من الفلاسفة
- موقف علماء السلف من ابن عربي
- موقف علماء السلف من السماع الصوفي
- نزار قباني عقيدته وموقف العلماء منه
- نهاية العالم عند المسلمين وغيرهم من أهل الديانات
- يوم القيامة في ضوء الكتاب والسنة.
.......وغيرها كثير

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

للفائدة

----------


## البلداوي

رسالة ماجستير او دكتوراة الموضوع الانسان في نظر الشرائع والاديان والمذاهب

----------


## شهاب العزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته/ ارجو من حضراتكم مساعدتي في اختيار موضوع يصلح  ان يكون عنوان رسالة ماجستير في العقيد وجزاكم الله عني وعن المسلمين الف خير :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: // اخوكم في الله شهاب احمد من العراق

----------

